# What kind of geek are you?



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

:crazy:


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Book, video game, academic, tech, math, science, history, Star Wars, music, film

-.-


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Book geek, Geek Chic


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Funny Offensive T Shirts UK - Obscure Band You've Never Heard Of T-Shirt - Rude Humorous Tshirts UK










See, now I want this shirt. 


Anyhow, that's great that we have multi-faceted geeks here. roud:

http://www.moretvicar.com/t-shirts/...irts/i-love-geeks-women-s-t-shirt-pd-1155.php










and, just so people will be able to identify you.... http://www.fashionstinks.com/nerdy_t_shirts.php?gridPage=1_5&gridSort=&keywords=geek


----------



## Gildar (Aug 4, 2010)

Video game geek, Politics geek, Dungeons and Dragons geek, and Otaku geek.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Pop culture geek, I guess. Since I got pretty much everything under it covered.


----------



## robitussin (Nov 26, 2010)

if i saw a hot girl with an "i love geeks" shirt i would get so mad.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

robitussin said:


> if i saw a hot girl with an "i love geeks" shirt i would get so mad.


Why?


----------



## freeeekyyy (Feb 16, 2010)

Computer Geek, Internet Geek and Politics Geek


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Academic geek, politics geek, book geek, film geek, star wars geek, theatre geek, music geek...

But they missed my favourite one.:sad:

WIKIPEDIA GEEK!:crazy:


----------



## Entr0py (Oct 20, 2010)

Academic geek, Music geek, video games geek, WoW geek, intenet geek (1337h4x0rZ xD)


----------



## Pelle (Jan 13, 2011)

Somewhere between video game geek, D&D geek and WoW geek with some otaku geek symptoms. Don't like WoW btw... kinda boring. More into other MMORPG's :happy:

Also, I'm a wanna-be computer geek.


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

Maybe music geek, internet geek, video game geek, or possibly pop psychology geek? How about non-denominational geek?


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't fit any of them 
I'm interested in most of that stuff, but only casually.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm a music, film, philosophy, science, and art geek.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

theowl said:


> i don't fit any of them
> i'm interested in most of that stuff, but only casually.


Kill the non-believer!
Sacrifice her to the Nerd Gods: Shatner and Hamill!


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Internet/tech geek.

There's a blog that features photos diseases and explains said illness.
I made a blog that parodies that, featuring photos of old school horror movies and ridiculous explanations as to why the monster looks like that...


----------



## AkiKaza (Jun 1, 2010)

internet, tech, book, music, academic, otaku, geek chic


----------



## undead (Nov 28, 2010)

Given the time and opportunity to learn stuff, I could be any geek. 

But there's a difference between being a geek and being a professional. Being a pro requires us to provide our geekiness to others that are not geeks.

Also there's this question. Does a musician qualifies as a geek?


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

undead said:


> Does a musician qualifies as a geek?


Depends on how you approach it. If you pursue music obsessively and know everything about it, if you are picky about makes of instruments and learn everything you can about the theory behind music and all the useless trivia associated with it, you are a music geek. If you play an instrument for the challenge of self mastery, to be paid or respected for your skill, or for the fun on the side just for self expression, then no.


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

I actually have very few geeky tendancies. I'm almost pure nerd.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Nerds are awesome too, for different reasons.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

snail said:


> Nerds are awesome too, for different reasons.


It's all part of the same group, really.


----------

